# CONGO NATTY! On a boat in Bristol Friday 28th



## JTG (Apr 22, 2006)

The latest in a long line of 'anyone fancy a night out with juttug?' type threads

The legendary Congo Natty - Top Cat, Tenor Fly & DJ General - will be rocking the good ship Thekla on Friday 28th when Monkey!Knife!Fight! once again becomes Monkey!Jungle!Fight! for the evening.

I intend to be there, getting fukkled 

Anyone? 10-4, £10 in advance.


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 22, 2006)

Yeah, saw the posters for this when I was onboard the good ship Thekla last weekend.

I like the sound of it, but my legs simply don't have the stamina anymore.


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 22, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> I like the sound of it, but my legs simply don't have the stamina anymore.



And to pre-empt your next post: no JTG, I'm not going to be taking any of them 'rave drugs' to get me dancing like a young 'un.


----------



## JTG (Apr 22, 2006)

you some sort of puff then Mr Sunspots?


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 22, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> you some sort of puff then Mr Sunspots?



With chat up lines like that, you're bound to pull tonight...  

No, I did my jumping 'round to the Rebel MC when you were probably still moping around to Nirvana.    

My time on the dancefloor has long since passed, and the floor is now yours.  Have fun!


----------



## JTG (Apr 22, 2006)

I have never moped around to Nirvana! 

Hurry up mate, I'm off to the on the buses thing in a bit.


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 22, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> I have never moped around to Nirvana!



  




			
				JTG said:
			
		

> Hurry up mate, I'm off to the *on the buses* thing in a bit.



Me too.  Just getting decent...


----------



## northernhord (Apr 22, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> The latest in a long line of 'anyone fancy a night out with juttug?' type threads
> 
> The legendary Congo Natty - Top Cat, Tenor Fly & DJ General - will be rocking the good ship Thekla on Friday 28th when Monkey!Knife!Fight! once again becomes Monkey!Jungle!Fight! for the evening.
> 
> ...



Glad to the Thekla is still rockin and bobbing about on the water, I used to go there years ago, top gaff


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 22, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> No, I did my jumping 'round to the Rebel MC when you were probably still moping around to Nirvana.



methinks young jittug was getting down to _wheels on the bus_ when congo natty was first around


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 22, 2006)

yuk yuk


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 22, 2006)

I don't know Sunspots, you youngsters have no stamina   

I was thinking about Tribe of Frog next Saturday ....

I appear to be braving Lakota later tonight - I hope there's a bit of funk or the odd melody    

.


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 22, 2006)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> methinks young jittug was getting down to _wheels on the bus_ when congo natty was first around



I _wanted_ to say something like that initially, but having done the maths, I deduced that Jittug would've been about 13 or something. 

Of course, I can't rule out the possibility that he was 13 _and_ listening to _'Wheels On The Bus'_.


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 22, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> With chat up lines like that, you're bound to pull tonight...
> 
> No, I did my jumping 'round to the Rebel MC when you were probably still moping around to Nirvana.
> 
> My time on the dancefloor has long since passed, and the floor is now yours.  Have fun!




Oh lord your starting to sound like Gentle Green now  

I wont be coming cos Im gonna be seeing the SLITS yay!!!!


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 22, 2006)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> I don't know Sunspots, you youngsters have no stamina
> 
> I was thinking about Tribe of Frog next Saturday ....
> 
> ...




I take it back GG good on you for gettin on down!!


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 22, 2006)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> I take it back GG good on you for gettin on down!!


Welcome back Kali    

Nothing like contrast - Thailand then The Slits ! 

(gawd I think I saw them play in a school hall in about 1977 ...)

.


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 22, 2006)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> I don't know Sunspots, you youngsters have no stamina



 

I'm hopefully off out to The Thekla tonight. 

As I also did last Saturday night.  (-And that was after a 30 mile bike ride.)

In truth, it's not exactly a lack of physical stamina, more a change in my musical tastes.


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 22, 2006)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> I wont be coming cos Im gonna be seeing the SLITS yay!!!!



I think Don Letts is DJ-ing too, IIRC. 

Have fun!


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 22, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Me too.  Just getting decent...



And guess what film was on telly this afternoon?

-_Mutiny On The Buses!_

Quite apt, after lunchtime.


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 22, 2006)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> I take it back GG good on you for gettin on down!!



oi oi! Welcome back!

You boogying tonight then?


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 22, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> oi oi! Welcome back!
> 
> You boogying tonight then?



You must be joking I'm still jet lagged and ive got Thai belly  ta for the text tho


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 22, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> I'm hopefully off out to The Thekla tonight.
> 
> As I also did last Saturday night.  (-And that was after a 30 mile bike ride.)


   

*gets coat*

.


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 22, 2006)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> *gets coat*
> 
> .



You're not totally wrong about me though!  I can still be a bit of a grouch...


----------



## JTG (Apr 27, 2006)

*BUMP*

Come on then, who wants to av it with me tomorrow night?


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 27, 2006)

sounds fab but the Ralfe Band and the superb fantastic Misties Big Adventure are playing at the green park tavern in bath SO HAVE TO GO  
Hopefully see you soon tho


----------



## tangerinedream (Apr 27, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> sounds fab but the Ralfe Band and the superb fantastic Misties Big Adventure are playing at the green park tavern in bath SO HAVE TO GO
> Hopefully see you soon tho



fucking mimsy whimsical indie wankfest


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 27, 2006)

Well funily enough I may come -I'll have to check the music out i wont come if it s jungle....or techno or ragga...


----------



## JTG (Apr 28, 2006)

Sorry to disappoint you but it's Congo Natty so jungle is kind of where it's at...


----------

